# Colnago EPQ in PR99 (note: paint is not the same as listed on colnago site)



## ronderman

Hello all, long time reader of the site and didn't want to hijack another thread. I started this thread since there seems to be an interest in the EPQ and the PR99 paint scheme.

Here is my EPQ in it's current state. I hope to have it done later today. It will be campy record 11, deda cockpit and Mavic Cosmic Ultimate tubular. By way of background I have been riding and racing for 20 years. I used to be a CAT II for about 8 years and downgraded to a III when I had my kids. This is my midlife crisis bike - I turned 40 and got the bike I always wanted - a colnago. I chose the EPQ over the C59 only because of the PR99 paint scheme. As you can see, the PR99 on the EPQ is not the same as the PR99 for the EPS as picture on the colnago site. It is like the C59 PR99 that can be seen at various sites. I'm fine with the paint, but it does lack some small details and the fork paint is not an improvement. 

I will keep people posted as to how this bike rides and is it worth it. Yes, they cost a lot, but if you're interested in Colnago it's for a reason.

More to come.


----------



## fabsroman

The ride will definitely be worth it. Don't know if I could live with the paint on the forks and the stays. However, it is a lot better than getting an entirely white bike without any bare carbon on it. In the end, I prefer what Colnago shows on its website with the white points on the stays and fork with a corresponding arrow/triangle to them. Yours isn't too far off though.


----------



## Raymond8Pistons

I believe the pictures on the Colnago web site showing PR89 and PR 99 are of EPS frames. Only the MTBK frame is an EPQ. My all red frame, based on PR89, was custom painted and not standard on the EPQ.


----------



## ronderman

Yea, you are both right - and the only frame on the site is the matte black MTBK. However, I thought the the other two choices wouldn't be any different (and really why should they). I'm fine with the stays, it's the fork where the real hit comes - that definitely is step down - too bad, but I am sure it will be fine.


----------



## campagnoloneutron

Your frame is looking REALLY nice. ...but then I have a predisposition to white bikes. 

Its always interesting to see the build progression on these bikes as the components are assembled onto the the frame for the final result. 

The San Marco seat is a good detail item for this bike/both the color scheme white-black and the tasteful Italian flag marker add appropriate elements. Additionally it is exactly a seat model that I plan on trying in the near future.

I see what you mean that the masked off black areas on the front and rear lack certain detailing and are different than either what occurs on a C59 or the original EPS illustrated on the Colnago website. I cant really tell from the photos but are the black areas clear coated carbon or done as black paint? 

Suggestion; black bar tape might complement the black that appears on the frame front and back and help to tie it all together. White could be an okay choice too but I think it would be perhaps too much on this paint scheme. 

Please show some more as it goes together.


----------



## ronderman

campagnoloneutron said:


> I see what you mean that the masked off black areas on the front and rear lack certain detailing and are different than either what occurs on a C59 or the original EPS illustrated on the Colnago website. I cant really tell from the photos but are the black areas clear coated carbon or done as black paint?
> 
> Suggestion; black bar tape might complement the black that appears on the frame front and back and help to tie it all together. White could be an okay choice too but I think it would be perhaps too much on this paint scheme.
> 
> Please show some more as it goes together.


Thank you for the nice words. The black is a clear coat over the carbon - so you can see the weaves. It's very nice, I just think the old EPS style fork had some classic elements.

I was thinking black bar tape and white hoods. Mt wife demands white bar tape. I guess since she never gets into my bikes I will oblige - for now. 

Build will be done tonight - 50 miles tomorrow. Will report and post pics.


----------



## fabsroman

Raymond8Pistons said:


> I believe the pictures on the Colnago web site showing PR89 and PR 99 are of EPS frames. Only the MTBK frame is an EPQ. My all red frame, based on PR89, was custom painted and not standard on the EPQ.


PR82 on the EPQ shouldn't be a custom paint job since it is specifically offered on the Colnago website. With that said, you are correct in that the pics for the EPQ paint schemes are that of EPS frames. Thing is, why is it that hard to duplicate the paint job advertised OR to take pics of the EPQ in what the actual paint scheme will look like? Colnago is not some startup company with a lack of funds to snap some shots of the EPQ in the different schemes offered and then post those pics to its website.

Without actually downloading the image of the EPQ in PR82, I never would have been able to tell that the fork and top tube said EPS instead of EPQ.


----------



## ronderman

Build is postponed - got to the shop, got it all ready only to find out the BB is now english threaded whereas I had italian threaded campy cups. Errrrrr. Going to have to wait till next week, wish colnago made that switch a little more prevalent.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

no italian threads = no real colnago rrr:


----------



## fabsroman

ronderman said:


> Build is postponed - got to the shop, got it all ready only to find out the BB is now english threaded whereas I had italian threaded campy cups. Errrrrr. Going to have to wait till next week, wish colnago made that switch a little more prevalent.


The switch was made in 2008. My C50 has English BB cups. I had heard that the switch was coming, so I bought both sets of cups just to be ready when the frame got here. With that said, I had the same issue as you with my Arte. Bought Italian cups for the build and then figured out that they weren't threading in and that I needed English cups. Turns out that the BB cups were changed first on the Taiwan built frames and then on the Italian built frames.

Speaking of BB cups, I just noticed last night that the finish on my 2008 Record cups is actually coming off. I am somewhat pissed about it, but figure they will eventually get replaced and they are a cheap component anyway.


----------



## Evil Laugh

The PR82 is a standard colour on epq and eps, the pr82 with no carbon on the forks and stays is the custom paint job.


----------



## Raymond8Pistons

The whole EPS to EPQ story will likely never be revealed to the general public. When I found out earlier this year that I would receive an EPQ and not an EPS, I was somewhat upset. It was explained to me by my dealer that there was an inventory problem with tubes and lugs and that the EPQ was launched earlier than anticipated. I had ordered the PR89 with the paint extended to cover all of the carbon on the EPS and carried over that request to the EPQ. I am happy with how this bike looks. It looks like it is taking a while to get the photos of the EPQ paint schemes onto the web site. I examined my EPQ and found the down tube to have the 3 internal ribs (like the EPS). The top tube does not have any internal reinforcement as far as I can reach into the tube. The top tube is flat on both the top and bottom of the tube and the seat lug is shaped to take this feature. The tube is round where it enters the head tube. I have not seen a technical description for the top tube anywhere. Does anyone know the story behind this top tube?


----------



## fabsroman

Evil Laugh said:


> The PR82 is a standard colour on epq and eps, the pr82 with no carbon on the forks and stays is the custom paint job.


Yep, I deduced that too after reading the response from Raymond8.


----------



## fabsroman

Raymond8Pistons said:


> The whole EPS to EPQ story will likely never be revealed to the general public. When I found out earlier this year that I would receive an EPQ and not an EPS, I was somewhat upset. It was explained to me by my dealer that there was an inventory problem with tubes and lugs and that the EPQ was launched earlier than anticipated. I had ordered the PR89 with the paint extended to cover all of the carbon on the EPS and carried over that request to the EPQ. I am happy with how this bike looks. It looks like it is taking a while to get the photos of the EPQ paint schemes onto the web site. I examined my EPQ and found the down tube to have the 3 internal ribs (like the EPS). The top tube does not have any internal reinforcement as far as I can reach into the tube. The top tube is flat on both the top and bottom of the tube and the seat lug is shaped to take this feature. The tube is round where it enters the head tube. I have not seen a technical description for the top tube anywhere. Does anyone know the story behind this top tube?


Alright, that explains the "custom" paint scheme for your PR82 EPQ.

It also explains why the EPQ came to market before Colnago usually releases its new models in September. I was actually very surprised to see the EPQ being released at this point in the year. Wonder if Colnago is going to have many other newer models in September. Possibly the C60, now wouldn't that be hilarious.


----------



## merckxman

Raymond8Pistons said, "The whole EPS to EPQ story will likely never be revealed to the general public.....".

Seems like Campagnolo has something to do with it, see:
http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2011/05/giro-movistar-pinarello-with-campagnolo.html


----------



## Salsa_Lover

that explains the name change but not the seatstay change.

the leaf seatstays where introduced for the Extremes, as a difference to the HP C50 ones, not they both use the same squared shape ones.

I think it is mostly to reduce production costs, somebody still believes on the "design" reasons behind the other seastay styles ?


----------



## ronderman

Salsa_Lover said:


> that explains the name change but not the seatstay change.
> 
> the leaf seatstays where introduced for the Extremes, as a difference to the HP C50 ones, not they both use the same squared shape ones.
> 
> I think it is mostly to reduce production costs, somebody still believes on the "design" reasons behind the other seastay styles ?



I'm with Salsa lover on this - the only logical reason for the change was streamline the process and give us the same rear triangle as the C59, same BB and same fork. The internal cable routing was a plus side, I'm OK with the changes. I'm not OK with the paint changes, that was a step back and not as nice. Again, am I sending the bike back? No. Am I happy? Yes. Do I wish they put the time into the paint on the fork as what's on the site? Yes.

I will say this, when I see a picture of the grandkid on a M10 with SRAM Red and Zipp wheels that to me says a european trying to be an American. I think when Ernestro goes the brand is going to go. This another reason why I bought now - just wish I got that better fork.


----------



## Raymond8Pistons

Thank you Merckxman for the link to why Colnago discontinued the use of EPS. Here is a short quote from the article about Campagnolo's Electronic Gruppo; "Campagnolo is still calling it "Campy Tech Lab" but in an interview with Valentino Campagnolo by Road Bike Action magazine Valentino referred to it as "Electronic Power Shift" (EPS). When asked about the name EPS, Valentino responded, "Our EPS system was started in 2003, and so, yes, to Mr. Colnago, we said we were sorry, but asked him not to use the name anymore and it was understandable." Recently Colnago announced that it was dropping the EPS model and introducing the EPQ." The article was dated May 13, 2011 and is a belated birthday present. Now I know why the name EPS is no longer available. The question remains about the way in which the EPQ was introduced. Was a decision made not to rename the EPS? Was the EPQ destined for introduction in September of this year and then pushed ahead a few months to change both the name and the actual frame? I am still looking for information about the top tube as well.


----------



## fabsroman

Raymond8Pistons said:


> Thank you Merckxman for the link to why Colnago discontinued the use of EPS. Here is a short quote from the article about Campagnolo's Electronic Gruppo; "Campagnolo is still calling it "Campy Tech Lab" but in an interview with Valentino Campagnolo by Road Bike Action magazine Valentino referred to it as "Electronic Power Shift" (EPS). When asked about the name EPS, Valentino responded, "Our EPS system was started in 2003, and so, yes, to Mr. Colnago, we said we were sorry, but asked him not to use the name anymore and it was understandable." Recently Colnago announced that it was dropping the EPS model and introducing the EPQ." The article was dated May 13, 2011 and is a belated birthday present. Now I know why the name EPS is no longer available. The question remains about the way in which the EPQ was introduced. Was a decision made not to rename the EPS? Was the EPQ destined for introduction in September of this year and then pushed ahead a few months to change both the name and the actual frame? I am still looking for information about the top tube as well.


By the time Campy brings the electronic shifting to market, Colnago probably would have moved to a different frame and the EPS frame would no longer be on the market. Now, if Campy could just bring the EPS groupo to market it would actually give me another reason to buy a new groupo other than an extra cog.


----------



## fabsroman

ronderman said:


> I'm with Salsa lover on this - the only logical reason for the change was streamline the process and give us the same rear triangle as the C59, same BB and same fork. The internal cable routing was a plus side, I'm OK with the changes. I'm not OK with the paint changes, that was a step back and not as nice. Again, am I sending the bike back? No. Am I happy? Yes. Do I wish they put the time into the paint on the fork as what's on the site? Yes.
> 
> *I will say this, when I see a picture of the grandkid on a M10 with SRAM Red and Zipp wheels that to me says a european trying to be an American. I think when Ernestro goes the brand is going to go. This another reason why I bought now - just wish I got that better fork*.


I agree. I had some Zipp 303s on my C50 for a couple of weeks and they just did not look right. Went with the old school Campy rims and record hubs which used to be on my Cristallo. I am going to build up some Ambrosio Crono Formula 20s on either Record or Tune hubs, and put them on the C50 and move the Record Strada wheels back to the Cristallo. I'll leave the Zipps for my race bikes.

I will also agree that once Ernesto goes, Colnago will not even be close to what it was. Then again, they are telling me that we are starting to manufacture more and more stuff here in the US. So, who knows, maybe manufacturing will swing back to Italy at some point. I'm waiting for Campy to go downhill too.


----------



## Raymond8Pistons

It would of looked good to have an EPS gruppo on an EPS frame. My understanding is that Pinarello is taking orders for Campagnolo EPS equipped bicycles, delivery dates are not confirmed but the expectation is an introduction this summer. This might explain why Campagnolo finally asked Colnago to stop selling the EPS.


----------



## ronderman

*Finally Built Up*

After being out of town for a few days I picked the bike up Saturday afternoon.

A few notes: I have 2 sets of wheels - tubular Mavic Cosmic Ultimates (awesome wheels) and handbuilt DT Swiss 240 wheels by Joe Yong. The handbuilts are in the 1st 2 pics and the mavics in the last one (sorry for the camera phone photo).

Ironically enough I have not yet had a good ride. I got horrible sleep on Friday mostly because I was excited for the bike, then when I got to the shop it took us 90 minutes to iron it out. Then I stopped home on my loop about an hour in to change the stem and a few other items and my wife had to run to the store to get something for our daughter who is sick. I did ride this morning and rode with the handbuilts and just felt lethargic the entire time. The last photo is with the initial stem setup, which was 2 high, but about an inch - I will keep working with this and cut the steerer later.

Lastly, I have been riding/racing for 20 years - I have had landsharks, cannondales, trek OCLV, Cannondale CAAD 8,9, Cannondale system six an Cannondale Super Six. I have a second bike: a Merckx in Deda with the Domo Colors. It's a 60cm top tube - traditional geo with merckx century laid back geo. This is my first euro carbon bike.

Here is what I am prepared to say - the bike is plenty stiff. On the cannondale super six I could get the brakes to rub - not on this frame. The bike rides VERY comfy. The geo is great. Very stable - even with the 140mm stem I can take my hands off - I can't on other bikes (well, without really trying I can't). I got it up to 40mph all felt fine.

I have heard this bike is a like a mercedes S500 - you can go 100mph, but it will "feel" comfy just like 60mph - whereas a porshe "feels" faster, even though each car is going 100mph. I would agree with this assessment.

Weight with handbuilts - 16.05 - Tubulars 15.04

I still have to play with the stem position and height and might not use the Regal saddle.

I will do a more thorough review later this week. Lastly, I will close with this - given my 2 frames and 2 wheels - I would say, without hesitation, I would rather have a aluminum frame with carbon aero wheels - than a carbon frame with aluminum wheels. It seems the entire industry makes way too much of frames - my 11 year old meckx, a full pound heavier, is plenty fast with fast wheels. I don't get these people that buy 3 to 5k frames and put kysiriums on them. 

Let me know if you have any questions.

Edit - oh, I wanted black cables and white bar tape - that's not what the shop had - instead I got white cables and black bar tape. Good enough for now.


----------



## nicensleazy

Very nice - thanks for posting those great photos!


----------



## HandyAndy

Paint job is terrible. Best thing to do is dismantle carefully, pack in a box and send to me. 

Awesome bike and I'm sure you'll love it. I've got a C40HP that I just cant bear to sell. I ride a Supersix and just when I think its awesome, I hop on the C40 and am reminded why Colnagos are so good.

Enjoy it, and ride the heck out of it.


----------



## ronderman

HandyAndy said:


> Paint job is terrible. Best thing to do is dismantle carefully, pack in a box and send to me.
> 
> Awesome bike and I'm sure you'll love it. I've got a C40HP that I just cant bear to sell. I ride a Supersix and just when I think its awesome, I hop on the C40 and am reminded why Colnagos are so good.
> 
> Enjoy it, and ride the heck out of it.


That's funny you should say that - two things come to mind:

1. I had a super six for a year and half and could get the break to rub fairly easy and other than that it was fine, but once I got on the colnago I immediately thought "wow, the super six is frail!"

2. There is a local guy here - has all specialized - had an SL, sold it for a SL2, then an SL3 - wears specilazied jackets - you get the deal. I only know him through seeing him at coffe, we don't ride together. Anyway, told him I was getting a colnago and he said he had a C40 he wished he never sold. I guess that specialized loyalty didn't last long ; )


----------



## appleduc

*C40*

Was just reading about the nago and I can only confirm: I ride the custom Ridley from Pozzato, rode Specialzed, Orbea and hoped once on a Pina but last week I bought a 2004 WC colours C40 nago: I thought this wasn't possible...BEST bike I have EVER ridden so far.

Those were the bikes handmade in Italy with a lot of passion as still counts for the lugged frames from Colnago. I am stoked!


----------



## Salsa_Lover

welcome to the club


----------

